
Tinbergen's four questions - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tinbergen%27s_four_questions
======
dredmorbius
Since both the Wiki article _and_ the source essay(s) are a complete hash, the
four questions concern how to explore or analyse phenomena, features, or
circumstances, in biology and numerous other fields. They are, best I can make
out:

1\. What is the _function_ of the phenomenon? How does it provide some
beneficial adaptation to circumstances?

2\. What is the _mechanism_ of the phenomenon? How does it achieve the
functional effect?

3\. What is the _phylogony_ of the phenomenon? How did it evolve from earlier,
other, and/or more primitive capabilities?

4\. What is the _ontology_ of the phenomenon? How does it develop as the
organism (or other studied entity) grows and evolves.

A useful framing, yes. An abysmal presentation.

Even for a Dutchman.

NB: If one is going to frame your model as "four questions", one might
consider _enumerating_ the four elements and _framing them as questions_. But
that's just me.

